# lcd monitor help [not showing]



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

I have a Gateway lcd monitor [FDP1500] and after boot up it goes blank just before login

Is there anyway to adjust the settings after install?

When I was installing linux it detected my video card but not my monitor , and I had to install in text mode.

One problem to da next [I love life ]
Any help appreciated.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

I assume you have configured Linux to boot in graphical mode (as opposed to text). I'd guess that when X-windows attempts to start, the video settings are incorrect for your monitor/card combination, and you get the black screen. You may need to reset the default runlevel so that your system boots in text mode; see http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=129732 for some info on how to do this. Once you can boot to text mode, you can experiment and reconfigure at will. Note that several distributions have dedicated X-configuration programs that simplify the process -- which distribution are you using?

You can restore your graphical login, once you've gotten things working properly, by reversing the changes you made to specify booting in text mode. Or, (and this is what I recommend) you can leave your system booting in text mode, and run the startx command whenever you want to bring up the graphical interface.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

Hello,
Thanks for your Reply.

Heres the deal. I reinstalled Linux. I'm running RedHat 9 (Shrike).
RedHat recognized my video card wich is a NVIDA RIVA TNT2, but didn't recognize my Monitor which is a GateWay FPD1500 [lcd]. I chose a custom install and chose everything on the list except games and entertainment. At the end of install I was able to choose my monitor from the XConfiguration list. It had the correct H&V Sync values too. At the end of install I chose a Text Login.
On start up everything was fine. I got the root login screen and was able to login. After that I ran up2date -n and was able to update everything. 
I rebooted and logged back in as root. I tried to startX, and got a blue and whit screen with horizontal and vertical lines.








I hit shift>alt>f1 or f2 (cant remember exactly) and was able to get to the login screen and log back in. There was also this error

*dcprobe returned bogus values:
ID: Q[A6574
Name: None
HorizSync: None
VertSync: None

And whe I try to /etc/inittab or any other related command 
I get Permission Denied


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

another shot


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

1 more


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

I think I got it. I'm still working on my settings, but I know how to edit the file now 
I had to: vi /etc/X11/XF86Config 

Hey, I'm a noob

anybody care to post theirs for comparison?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm on my Mandrake box right now,but as soon as I get a chance,I'll post the XF86Config for my SuSE box that has the LCD monitor.
lynch


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks lynch, I'll be on standby.
I also found out that my lcd is "DFP" Digital Flat Panel [20-pin DFP Connector on Monitor ] I'm thinking I might have to add DFP somewhere in the Config file


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Here you go:

```
# /.../
# SaX generated XFree86 config file
# Created on: 2003-11-30T14:43:41-0500.
#
# Version: 4.7
# Contact: Marcus Schaefer <[email protected]>, 2002
#
# Automatically generated by [ISaX] (4.7)
# PLEASE DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE!
#
Section "Files"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/japanese:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/kwintv"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"
  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS0"
  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS1"
  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS2"
  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS3"
  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS4"
  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS5"
  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS6"
  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS7"
  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS8"
  InputDevices "/dev/psaux"
  InputDevices "/dev/logibm"
  InputDevices "/dev/sunmouse"
  InputDevices "/dev/atibm"
  InputDevices "/dev/amigamouse"
  InputDevices "/dev/atarimouse"
  InputDevices "/dev/inportbm"
  InputDevices "/dev/gpmdata"
  InputDevices "/dev/mouse"
  InputDevices "/dev/usbmouse"
  InputDevices "/dev/adbmouse"
  InputDevices "/dev/input/mice"
  InputDevices "/dev/input/event0"
  InputDevices "/dev/pointer0"
  InputDevices "/dev/pointer1"
  InputDevices "/dev/pointer2"
  InputDevices "/dev/pointer3"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"
EndSection

Section "Module"
  Load         "freetype"
  Load         "extmod"
  Load         "speedo"
  Load         "glx"
  Load         "dbe"
  Load         "type1"
  Load         "v4l"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver       "Keyboard"
  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"
  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"
  Option       "XkbLayout" "us"
  Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"
  Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver       "mouse"
  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"
  Option       "Buttons" "5"
  Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"
  Option       "Name" "Autodetection"
  Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"
  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"
  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"
  HorizSync    31-65
  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"
  ModelName    "[email protected]"
  VendorName   "--> LCD"
  VertRefresh  58-78
  UseModes     "Modes[0]"
EndSection

Section "Modes"
  Identifier   "Modes[0]"
  Modeline 	"1280x1024" 108.88 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060
  Modeline 	"1152x864" 91.04 1152 1224 1344 1536 864 865 868 898
  Modeline 	"1152x864" 98.15 1152 1224 1344 1536 864 865 868 900
  Modeline 	"1024x768" 83.00 1024 1064 1176 1360 768 785 788 819
  Modeline 	"800x600" 42.83 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 624
  Modeline 	"800x600" 50.32 800 840 928 1056 600 601 604 627
  Modeline 	"640x480" 26.87 640 664 728 816 480 481 484 499
  Modeline 	"640x480" 31.13 640 664 728 816 480 481 484 502
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  DefaultDepth 16
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      15
    Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      16
    Modes      "1024x768" 
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      24
    Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      32
    Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      8
    Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 
  EndSubSection
  Device       "Device[0]"
  Identifier   "Screen[0]"
  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  BoardName    "Radeon 9100 QM"
  BusID        "2:0:0"
  Driver       "radeon"
  Identifier   "Device[0]"
  Screen       0
  VendorName   "ATI"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier   "Layout[all]"
  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"
  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"
  Option       "Clone" "off"
  Option       "Xinerama" "off"
  Screen       "Screen[0]"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Group      "video"
    Mode       0660
EndSection
```
Dont know about the DFP as this is my first LCD and it doesnt have the DFI connector.
HTH
lynch


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

I don't think you'll need to do anything to describe your monitor interface to X (digital vs. analog). Once you've set the video card and monitor parameters, getting the video signal to the monitor is a hardware problem, and should be handled completely in your video card. I can provide another flat-panel example (also analog) of the XF86Config file if that would be helpful (but I suspect it wouldn't add anything material).

Sounds like you are making excellent progress -- good work!


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks lynch! My Config file is a toy compared to yours...lol. I'll post mine soon, so other noobies can see.

Well, I got it going sorta. My screen is a little jacked up, but I feel a lil better now. Thanks for the encouragment codejockey & lynch. I was almost about to giveup. Also, thank GOD for Google. Whoever thought of that system is a genius!

Anyway, heres what I did. I logged into lynx text browser and went to NVIDIA.COM then downloaded & installed 
Linux Display Driver - IA32
Version: 1.0-4496
Operating System: Linux IA32
Release Date: July 28, 2003

I have to fiddle around with more settings, but atleast I can see whats going on now.

P.S When I rebooted after the driver install, hit startx and saw that little X on the screen.... Man what a feelin.

Any Ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm making this post from my LinBox. Still got the screen problem tho. had to switch to a 600x480 res to see the screen regular. Got a black border around the gui. 
Anyway, heres my Xfree86Config file. LMK what yall think.

# XFree86 4 configuration created by redhat-config-xfree86

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Default Layout"
Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
InputDevice "DevInputMice" "AlwaysCore"
EndSection

Section "Files"

# RgbPath is the location of the RGB database. Note, this is the name of the 
# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db"). There is normally
# no need to change the default.
# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)
# By default, Red Hat 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of
# the X server to render fonts.
RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
FontPath "unix/:7100"
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "dbe"
Load "extmod"
Load "fbdevhw"
Load "glx"
Load "record"
Load "freetype"
Load "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))
#	Option	"Xleds" "1 2 3"
# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.
#	Option	"XkbDisable"
# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the
# lines below (which are the defaults). For example, for a non-U.S.
# keyboard, you will probably want to use:
#	Option	"XkbModel"	"pc102"
# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:
#	Option	"XkbModel"	"microsoft"
#
# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.
# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:
#	Option	"XkbLayout"	"de"
# or:
#	Option	"XkbLayout"	"de"
#	Option	"XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys"
#
# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and
# control keys, use:
#	Option	"XkbOptions"	"ctrl:swapcaps"
# Or if you just want both to be control, use:
#	Option	"XkbOptions"	"ctrl:nocaps"
#
Identifier "Keyboard0"
Driver "keyboard"
Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"
Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
Option "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Mouse0"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# If the normal CorePointer mouse is not a USB mouse then
# this input device can be used in AlwaysCore mode to let you
# also use USB mice at the same time.
Identifier "DevInputMice"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Monitor0"
VendorName "GATEWAY"
ModelName "Gateway FPD1500"
DisplaySize 307	230
HorizSync 30.0 - 61.0
VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0
Option "dpms"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "RIVA TNT2"
Driver "nv"
VendorName "RIVA TNT2"
BoardName "RIVA TNT2"
VideoRam 16384
Option "FlatPanel" ""
Option "FPDither" ""
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device "RIVA TNT2"
Monitor "Monitor0"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Depth 24
Modes "640x480"
EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
Group 0
Mode 0666
EndSection


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

This is how I have to view the screen to see it like you would normally see the gui[640x480] 
I need to stretch it out some how. 1024x768 just jacks it up as shown in the above picture. But 1024x768 is the res I normally use.


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

I hope nobody thinks i'm trying to flood this post. I just want to post my results just in case somebody else has a similar problem. I got the Screen Res issue fixed. The Problem was in the XF86Config file. I had to change some things in the [Screen Section(add modes)] and the [Monitor Section(add modeline)]
I have Full Screen 1024x786 now 
Lynch your Config file helped me alot along with the Docs from the nvidia driver I dl'd.

Time to Tackle The SoundCard
Thanks Ya'll

# XFree86 4 configuration created by redhat-config-xfree86

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Default Layout"
Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
InputDevice "DevInputMice" "AlwaysCore"
EndSection

Section "Files"

# RgbPath is the location of the RGB database. Note, this is the name of the 
# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db"). There is normally
# no need to change the default.
# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)
# By default, Red Hat 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of
# the X server to render fonts.
RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
FontPath "unix/:7100"
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "dbe"
Load "extmod"
Load "fbdevhw"
Load "glx"
Load "record"
Load "freetype"
Load "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))
#	Option	"Xleds" "1 2 3"
# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.
#	Option	"XkbDisable"
# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the
# lines below (which are the defaults). For example, for a non-U.S.
# keyboard, you will probably want to use:
#	Option	"XkbModel"	"pc102"
# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:
#	Option	"XkbModel"	"microsoft"
#
# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.
# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:
#	Option	"XkbLayout"	"de"
# or:
#	Option	"XkbLayout"	"de"
#	Option	"XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys"
#
# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and
# control keys, use:
#	Option	"XkbOptions"	"ctrl:swapcaps"
# Or if you just want both to be control, use:
#	Option	"XkbOptions"	"ctrl:nocaps"
#
Identifier "Keyboard0"
Driver "keyboard"
Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"
Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
Option "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Mouse0"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# If the normal CorePointer mouse is not a USB mouse then
# this input device can be used in AlwaysCore mode to let you
# also use USB mice at the same time.
Identifier "DevInputMice"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Monitor0"
VendorName "GATEWAY"
ModelName "Gateway FPD1500"
DisplaySize 307	230
HorizSync 30.0 - 61.0
VertRefresh 56.0 - 76.0
Option "dpms"

Modeline "1024x768" 83.00 1024 1064 1176 1360 768 785 788 819
Modeline "800x600" 42.83 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 624
Modeline "800x600" 50.32 800 840 928 1056 600 601 604 627
Modeline "640x480" 26.87 640 664 728 816 480 481 484 499
Modeline "640x480" 31.13 640 664 728 816 480 481 484 502
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "RIVA TNT2"
Driver "nv"
VendorName "nvidia"
BoardName "RIVA TNT2"
VideoRam 16384
Option "FlatPanel" ""
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device "RIVA TNT2"
Monitor "Monitor0"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Depth 8
Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x400
EndSubsection
Subsection "Display"
Depth 16
Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
EndSubsection
Subsection "Display"
Depth 24
Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
EndSubsection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
Group 0
Mode 0666
EndSection


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Good work,Master-Ceo!
Glad my posting helped.
lynch


----------



## Julie_Radley (Jan 8, 2004)

hmmm....I wonder if I have a similar problem. Most of your conversation was way over my head, but I'l like to post my problem anyway to see if someone can help. I have a compact pressario notebook...2100 series. I want to use the notebook like a desk top when at home. We have a wireless keyboard and mouse....just got a lcd tv monitor. Instructions state to plug in vga cable to both pc and monitor and it should work...WRONG. As I power on the PC..when I see the blue compact screen, but before the log on and music...the lcd monitor displays the same blue picture....then seconds later right when the pc asks for my log in, the lcd monitor goes blank/black....and a message states "no signal detected". I have no idea what to do. Any suggestions in simple terms?


----------



## sidboswell (Jan 14, 2004)

I tried the modlines from the Gateway FD1500 and had no luck.

I've got a ATI Radeon 9700 Pro and a Gateway FPD1930.

My Device section reads:

Section "Device"
Identifier "ATI"
Driver "radeon"
BoardName "ATI Radeon 9700 Pro"
VideoRam 16384
Option "ModelLayout" "TVDS"
EndSection

Monitor section reads:

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Monitor0"
VendorName "GATEWAY"
ModelName "Gateway FPD1930"
DisplaySize 380 300
HorizSync 30.0 - 83.0
VertRefresh 56.0 75.0
Option "dpms"
EndSection

<i've removed those Modelines from the 1500 config>

Anybody have any luck with this monitor? I get a blank screen that says Input Signal Out of Range....

Thanks,
sid.


----------



## sidboswell (Jan 14, 2004)

When i go back to my analog cable, it works without any modifications. 

However using the digital one gives the message about input signal out of range.

any suggestions on how to move back to the digital cable?

sid.


----------

